# Seroquel- Chest pain, back pain, shortness of breath, tiredness



## klevin (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm suffering from these side effects and I went to go see my doctor and all he said is its anxiety. Its pissing me off because I'm sure the meds are doing this. Although I took an akg and blood pressure seem to be fine. I also had 2 panic attacks one on sunday and another on monday. Whats the deal should i go see another doctor?


----------



## User (Mar 20, 2004)

Tiredness is a given with Seroquel. I was on it for around a year and a half, and periodically since then. Occasionally, I'd wake up in the middle of the night and my heart would be abnormally racing. It sounds similar to what you're describing. I don't remember having the same experience while awake, though.

Why are you on Seroquel in the first place?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

are you on Viagra or Cialis? They can cause these symptoms you list.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

klevin said:


> I'm suffering from these side effects and I went to go see my doctor and all he said is its anxiety. Its pissing me off because I'm sure the meds are doing this. Although I took an akg and blood pressure seem to be fine. I also had 2 panic attacks one on sunday and another on monday. Whats the deal should i go see another doctor?


Do,you,suffer,from,psychosis?if,not,check,my,thread,on,the,dangers,of,antipsychotics.


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

Seroquel hits the same receptors as adrenaline (epinephrine) and norepinephrine and could in theory cause all the same effects as if your body was having an adrenaline response. That could cause not only physical but emotional side effects like panic attacks. We're thinking this is why it contributes to my tachycardia problems. My heart tests perfectly fine and everyone kept trying to write it off as panic attacks when I was completely calm but my body acted like it was being pumped full of adrenaline 24/7. As I fixed other health problems that were also contributing the effects mostly faded away and since no other med works I'm still on seroquel and I still have tachycardia problems occasionally.


----------



## klevin (Jun 23, 2011)

User said:


> Tiredness is a given with Seroquel. I was on it for around a year and a half, and periodically since then. Occasionally, I'd wake up in the middle of the night and my heart would be abnormally racing. It sounds similar to what you're describing. I don't remember having the same experience while awake, though.
> 
> Why are you on Seroquel in the first place?


It is used for anxiety mostly. Because I was thinking everyone was talking about me when they were speaking. I would enter a room and believe everyone was talking about me. Or if I saw 2 people conversing I believed they were talking about me.



Dr House said:


> are you on Viagra or Cialis? They can cause these symptoms you list.


no not since I took the seroquel which was 15 days ago.



crayzyMed said:


> Do,you,suffer,from,psychosis?if,not,check,my,thread,on,the,dangers,of,antipsychotics.


I'm not sure. I was okay with xyprexa 2.5mg it help with anxiety. My main issue was people talking about me when they weren't but I don't know if that went away. I wasn't off a anti phycotic long enough. I believe weed caused me to get that feeling. Because I smoked a joint and bad triped and thought my friends were talking about me the whole time. I told them to stop talking because it was freaking me out.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

Akane said:


> Seroquel hits the same receptors as adrenaline (epinephrine) and norepinephrine and could in theory cause all the same effects as if your body was having an adrenaline response. That could cause not only physical but emotional side effects like panic attacks. We're thinking this is why it contributes to my tachycardia problems.


From what I can tell Seroquel blocks certain adrenaline receptors, which would cause lowered blood pressure, etc. At this point the body has several feedback mechanisms to maintain adequate blood flow and blood pressure. If blood pressure decreases (due to seroquel for example), the heart beats faster in an attempt to raise it. Hence reflex (sinus) tachycardia occurs.


----------



## Bacon (Jul 4, 2010)

Yea im getting chest pain on seroquel to!!! it feels like all the food is refluxing up my chest! And i feel like a drained zombie 24/7. Decided to take this for some insomnia 2 days ago.........Good lord it was a bad idea.........There's a Reason these are called the "Major tranquilizer" I slept for like 40 hours and ate a bunch of food and was a zombie all day.......Seroquel is starting to wear off slowly now.


----------



## Inshallah (May 11, 2011)

You guys should try 1000mg once, for the joke. I swear to God I could barely move when I took that amount. I walked against several walls trying to get to my bed. Insane!


----------



## CD700 (Apr 22, 2010)

Inshallah said:


> You guys should try 1000mg once, for the joke. I swear to God I could barely move when I took that amount. I walked against several walls trying to get to my bed. Insane!


I used to be on 900mg a day lol
It made me slow and sluggy but it never did anything for my anxiety or depression. 
I just take it to sleep now with the dose varying between 50-200mg


----------



## Inshallah (May 11, 2011)

Could you still move properly? I swear my movement seemed to sometimes not respond to what I wanted to do. Like move alongside an object, I just walked straight into it


----------

